# Solved: Screen turns blue...at random



## dahusla (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I use an external monitor connected to my hp tx1900 tablet. A few months ago I started having problems with my screen suddenly turning blue. I hadn't made any hardware or video driver changes. So now, maybe once a day the screen changes to an awful shade of blue, and may stay for a while, or most often, will switch back and forth between blue and normal for a few minutes, and then leaves the screen normal again. I returned the monitor, thinking it was the monitor; however, to my dismay, the same problem occurs with another monitor I've had for a while. So it doesn't seem to be a monitor issue.

I saw another thread about this problem, and the guy already knew what kind of video card he was using; I don't know where to go to find this information. Moreover, I don't know what to do to solve the problem once I figure out the hardware specs! So, here I am, requesting some help to make my monitor stop turning blue.

Thanks,

Julia


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

The infirmation would be listed in Device Manager.

Hit the key with the Windows logo or click on Start or Windows Ball at bottom of the screen to pull up the Start Menu.
Right click on My Computer.
In the box that comes up , click on Properties

With XP the System Properties Box will come up.
Click on Hardware tab.
Click Device Manager button.
In the list, click the plus sign next to Display Aaptors. 

With Vista click on Device Manager at the top left of the screen that comes up.
From there it is the same as XP.

You can also get to Device Manager through Control Panel.With Vista there is a a direct link Icon, with XP you need to click the System Icon.


While you are in Device Manager, note if there are any yellow circles next to any Devices listed. 
These are problem indicaters to show that the system has found problems for those Devices. 
You can right click on the Device Name and then click on Properties in the box that comes up.
If anything is wrong there should be a message in the Device status box.


Try a different cable. Coud be something wrong with yours. 
Check the connectors on the cable for bent pins and the sockets on the on the computer and monitor to see if they looked damaged. A bent pin you may be able to straighten out yourself.

It coul be that the video adaptor is going out.

Wil check around and se if I can find anything.


----------



## dahusla (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks. Here's what I found:

Display Drivers:
-LogMeIn mirror driver
-NVidia GeForce Go 6150

What now?

Thanks,

Julia

p.s. I'm running Vista, in case that helps...


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Have no idea what the LogMeIn mirror driver is.
NVidia GeForce Go 6150 is your regular display adaptor

Forgot to ask, do you have the same problem with the computer's display?

Have been checking HP support and cannot find anything about a TX1900.
Closest they have listed is a Pavilion TX1400CTO and Pavilion TX1499US

Was going to have you download latest video drivers to see if that would help, but dont want to have you do the wrong ones.

Lets see if we can at least update your video drivers.

Go back into Device Manager, right click on the NVidia and then select Properties.
Click on the Driver tab in the bow that comes up.
Write down the Provider name, date, and version number shown.

Go here. HP Product Support
http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/welcome.html#Support

Select Download drivers and software.
Select Start under automatically detect.
On the page that comes up , click continue. will load small detection program.
Information page will come up with your product information. Full name of your computer and a choice.
Chose Software and driver downloads.
Next screen will be select your operating system.

Finally at the Downloads list.
Look under Driver-Graphics for NVidia Geforce Go 6150. Check and see if the date and version are newer than yours.
If newer, click on the name.
In the screen that comes up, click on Install Now. 
Will download and install automatically.


----------



## dahusla (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry, tx1000.

I downloaded the drivers, their updated info now shows in the device manager. 

I rarely use the laptop screen itself, and have never seen the blue thing happen on it; I usually have it hooked up to a LCD monitor, two so far, and have experienced the blue issues this way.

I'll wait and see if it happens again! Thanks for your help.

Julia


----------



## dahusla (Aug 16, 2009)

Alright, blue screen again, even as I write this post! What to do next?

Thanks,

Julia


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

How old is your TX1000. If you are still within the warranty period give HP a call. Give them a call any way.

Have been doing some searching and the results are not good. Lots of people with HP and Dell laptops with onboard NVidia video have been having problems. Problems are caused by the NViia graphics chip.

See article.
http://www.engadget.com/2008/07/31/figuring-out-which-nvidia-gpus-are-defective-its-a-lot/

TX1000 is NOT on HP's list:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...2189&lang=en&docname=c01300427#c01300427_dv20


----------



## dahusla (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I'll try to figure out if my extended warranty is active. In the meantime, I'd like to call my local computer repair shop to get a quote on fixing it. What would I say is the problem, exactly?

Thanks,

Julia


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

I certainly hope you have an active extended warranty.

Script
I have a HP Pavilion TX1000 with a NVidia GeForce Go 6150 video adaptor.
I use it mostly with an external monitor and not the computer screen.
At least once a day the monitor will go blue. It will stay blue or flicker between blue and normal for few minutes. then go to normal operation.
I have updated the video drivers and tried a separate monitor, but still have the same problem.
The problem could be with the video adaptor or the socket. 
How much would it cost for you to check these and replace the video cardit if needed?

I will warn you, replacement of the video adaptor could be around $300.

Right now, all I can say is that is probably the video adaptor. If you had used the computer's screen for any length of time and the same thing happened, then I would definitly say the video card is going bad.


----------



## dahusla (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

Your assessment of the situation is correct, according to my local tech guy, and that it would cost at least $300 to fix the video adapter/card, and as it is most likely sautered to the motherboard, it would be even more expensive. This is the second problem of late that ultimately goes back to the motherboard failing, so looks like it is time for a new computer. Darn!

I sincerely appreciate all your help in diagnosing this problem.

Thanks, 

Julia


----------

